# Salida Whitewater Park



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

For anybody in the Upper Ark Valley or is interested in an excuse to come down to Salida and do some cold weather (600cfs) paddling please support our fundraiser for the 2010 Whitewater Park extension. 2 new features, a climbing wall in Riverside Park and trail expansion is all planned for 2010. All funds will go directly to these improvements. $1 PBR's, raffle with sick prizes like a Kona Board from CKS, the latest offering from Powderwhore and free appetizers from the Boathouse Catina. Thanks in advance for your support! Mike


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm all in, except for one thing....... When is it happening?


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike-
I'm willing to help out in any way possible. Date? Time?


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Maybe the image of the poster is not showing up in everyone's view? Anyway if you can't see the poster the date is December 1, 6pm at the Boathouse Cantina in Salida. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

PS is there a way to sticky this for the next week or so, Admin? Thanks.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

stuck


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

much thanks.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Hope to see you all tonight. We have lined up a bunch of cool prizes and local river surf board shaper Zack Hughes is giving away one of his Badfish river surf boards, hand built in Salida and designed to shred little play park features like the lower Salida hole. 6pm at the Boathouse. Thanks in advance for your support. 

We are selling engraved bricks that will go in near the new playspot in Riverside Park. This is also a great way to contribute to the cause. You can buy one online here: arkpaddler


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Great event and the future looks awesome for the park there. Some day Salida will catch up to BV.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who turned up. Good fun. Huge thanks to Heather and CKS for all the support. coloradokayak.com for all your stocking stuffers....

I am still trying out some new slogans for BV after the success of my "BV...24 miles north of paradise!" campaign....how about this one: "Proud to be have been voted #2 in all of Chaffee County for 100 years in row!"


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

I have a good one, BV, 24 miles closer to the best paddling in Colorado. LOL. I love Salida. Also love not driving to get to the goods. See you on the #'s August 15th.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Mike Harvey said:


> Thanks to everyone who turned up. Good fun. Huge thanks to Heather and CKS for all the support. coloradokayak.com for all your stocking stuffers....
> 
> I am still trying out some new slogans for BV after the success of my "BV...24 miles north of paradise!" campaign....how about this one: "Proud to be have been voted #2 in all of Chaffee County for 100 years in row!"


 
Nice... 

It has been a year or so since the last flare up of the BV/saliva thing!! Its goin down!! Dont the rappers call it beef??

Anyway I do think about you boys when I am driving into work on days like this. As I drive into work and look down valley at what is gettin to be known as "saliva's brown" cloud is hanging thick... Kinda like driving down into denver on a bad day....

Dont get me wrong here - there is a ton of class 2/3 right there around salider for you boys to hone your skills on. You can take advantage of this everyday!!! The playpark looks great (I would not know as it has been 4 years) and is no doubt is worthy of owning only playboats. I have never figured out why salida boaters do not own creekers and ft collins boys do not own playboats??? I guess the saliva boys figure that there is no need to fill the garage up with such large boats and the pouder boys cant even figure out how to get 1 wave in. Not 1!!!

Oh yea and just so you "exit" boys know there are 2 great creeks up here and one of these years you all should come up and try em out .. I will give you boys a call again when they come in. Dont worry about the numbers sessions in July at 3000cfs - better to be watin in line down at F street anyway..

And in the winter you get to look forward to monarch pass and the "perfect trees"... I am laughing now we all are. Yep sitting here laughing.........

I guess you guys did kick our ass in high school football this year so at least you got somethin..


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't forget the prison...that thing is sweet!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice retort!!! 

Well at least the old ref got a new roof this year..

Harv here are a few other slogans for ya that better fit saliva.. 

"Salida - only 40 miles to the goods!!" - And you will be well protected by the 7 cops you will pass on your way home. 

"Salida - the best meth in chaffee co period!!!" 

"Salida - battlin with granite for the distinction of the 2nd best paddlin town in chaffee county!!!!" 

"Salida - where the class 2 is so good that boaters here dont even need creek boats!!!"

"Salida - the only walmart in chaffee county!"

"Salida - has to be sweet, outdoor mag picked us as one of the best!"

What do you guys think?? One of these would be perfect to hang under the saliver city limits sign....


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Facts:
-The upper Ark has 100 miles of class 2-5. Salida is in the middle of it, BV is at one end (Royal gorge and Parkdale are at the other end). 
-Salida has a town. BV has a stoplight.
-K's (in BV) has wicked good Peanut Butter shakes.
-Neither town can pronounce their name correctly.
-I get the same feeling in BV on Sundays that I get in Salt Lake...shame for missing church (maybe that is just my Catholic guilt)

Jokes:
Q- What do they use for birth control in BV?
A- Their personalities.

Q- How many BVers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
A- Zero...they'd rather sit in the dark and complain.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

is all the broken glass on the undeveloped side of the river getting cleaned up too??? that is my biggest complaint about that park...other than that it is a awesome park location...cant wait to see more features


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

""I have never figured out why salida boaters do not own creekers and ft collins boys do not own playboats??? I guess the saliva boys figure that there is no need to fill the garage up with such large boats and the pouder boys cant even figure out how to get 1 wave in. Not 1!!!""


I'm not Ft collins but I am Poudre boy...Insert joke about always playing in the Poudre (whatever she likes)...But I have 2 creekers and 2 play boats and gonna buy a 3rd playboat soon! 3 car garages kick ass when you only have 2 cars! What else am I suppose to fill the extra space with?

Never played in Salida but will hit ya'll up next season!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Just a little update from the Upper Ark....

We mobilized back into BV today, now that the water is down and will be working on the last new play feature and some fun on the fly stuff. Should be done by March 1. 

Things are hopefully lining up for Salida for a March 1 start of construction on 2 new features, a climbing wall and park improvements. 

Just wanted to put a plug out there that you can support the whitewater park in Salida by buying an engraved brick that will be installed in the park near the new climbing wall and new downstream surf spot. 

Go to Donate to Salida Whitewater Parks Phase 3 if you are interested. Thanks in advance for your support.

Here is a little Salida Park spam video my friends at the salidacitizen.com put together. 

Slideshow: Whitewater Park Fundraiser


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Just moved into the river in Salida this morning. We will be working on the 2 new spots for the next 30days. 

If you would like to support the efforts and have a lasting legacy to your right to cut in line at the Salida WW Park go to arkpaddler.com and click the donate tab to buy an engraved brick paver to placed in Riverside Park. 

Donate to Salida Whitewater Parks Phase 3

Thanks!


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

just bought my brick...8)...now more snow please.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I had a little spare time while down in Salida today and thought I would go investigate the progress of the new features. The upper feature looks like it is getting close...









It is located behind Bongo's, upstream of the boatramp.









Can't quite tell yet what they are going to do with the lower feature...just a mess right now.









It is certainly going to be nice to have the additions


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

We have been out surfing on our Badfish Chubby Sticks on the new bottom drop in Salida at approx 500cfs. Fun little wave and boards are insanely fun and perfectly shaped for small river waves. Here is some video from yesterday;
YouTube - Zack & Mike testing the Chubby Stick on the new Scout Wave in Salida


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

So if you are like me you are off paddling whatever your local run is at pumping flows, but if you are curious what the Salida park looks like at 4700cfs here are some photos this morning. 

The new office wave is probably the best feature right now. Big, wide, friendly wave with plenty of foam:










The Boatramp hole looks like a new spot. Pitching wave with a foamy shoulder:









The F Street hole is underwater. We'll look forward to seeing it again at about 2000.

The new Scout wave has been amazing this year. Good from 450 to 4700 so far. We have been surfing it on a variety of boards for the last month but mostly the Badfish Chubby Stick. Here is what it looked like this morning:









Needless to say this ain't a long term situation here on the Ark so my recommendation is clear your calender and get here.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

by the way...looking at snowtel it looks like we are way ahead of schedule:

ftp://ftp-fc.sc.egov.usda.gov/CO/Snow/snow/watershed/daily/basinplotark10.gif


----------



## sgb3000 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, nice work on the office wave. When I was in Salida on Mem-day Sunday, Rincon was blown out so Burt and I surfed the shit out of the office wave in our Bigfoots. So much fun...

By the way, Rincon Rendezvous is August 6-8. See you there, finally?

sam b


----------

